# questions for follow up after 8th failed transfer



## WILS683

Hello,

I am hoping you will be able to help me with some questions to ask my consultant at my follow up appt.

I had my first Icsi in 2005 in which I got pregnant with twins lost one early but went on to have my DS. Then we decided to try for a brother or sister for him I had a fet with a single blastosyst which was BFN then a full Icsi which resulted in a chemical pregnancy another Fresh Icsi in which I got pregnant but at the 7 week scan there was no heartbeat. Since then had a further 2 fresh Icsi's and 2 FETs all BFN. We are planning what my Husband says will have to be our last attempt in July. Is there anything at all you can think that I need to ask that may help us is there anything you can suggest we do to help implantation.

Thankyou so much in anticipation Wil's.x


----------



## CrystalW

WILS683 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am hoping you will be able to help me with some questions to ask my consultant at my follow up appt.
> 
> I had my first Icsi in 2005 in which I got pregnant with twins lost one early but went on to have my DS. Then we decided to try for a brother or sister for him I had a fet with a single blastosyst which was BFN then a full Icsi which resulted in a chemical pregnancy another Fresh Icsi in which I got pregnant but at the 7 week scan there was no heartbeat. Since then had a further 2 fresh Icsi's and 2 FETs all BFN. We are planning what my Husband says will have to be our last attempt in July. Is there anything at all you can think that I need to ask that may help us is there anything you can suggest we do to help implantation.
> 
> Thankyou so much in anticipation Wil's.x


Hello,

Sorry to ask the question every woman hates - how old are you please?

Best wishes


----------



## WILS683

I turned 31 in April sorry should have mentioned that have always been told me eggs have been good quality.


----------

